# Angry tiger barb



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

I have a group of tiger barbs (5) in a 20 gallon tank. I bought the 5 together and they got along fine. Now, one tiger barb has become obsessed with chasing the rest of them nonstop. The other barbs turn white from stress because they aren't left alone. Is there a way to calm this one down? Do I need more to ease the aggression? I'd appreciate any and all help!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

... Mating aggression? Maybe one male and all females?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Tiger Barbs are aggressive fish so this behavior is not unusual. Do you know ratio of male to female? No way to calm that one down if it's territorial/breeding aggression. You could remove it to a breeding box or add more Tiger Barbs. Six is a *minimum* for shoaling fish; the more you have the more aggression will be spread throughout the shoal.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I went out yesterday evening to get 3 more barbs. So far, they're getting along and schooling nicely. I'm not sure the sex of them, so hopefully I didn't make the problem worse!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I hope it works out. I have some black ruby barbs and started with a larger school. There was aggression until the ratio was down to two males to 4-5 females. I had to save at least one fish by pulling it for a few days and putting in a methylene blue bath another died I didn't get it in time. They will chase competitors that seem weaker into exhaustion.


----------

